# Two STB VM user? Get a V+ for free!



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Anyone with a dual-box subscription (a V+ and a V or V HD) upgrading to Tivo is well advised to return their lower spec box when they upgrade. This is because the 2nd box charge remains at £5pm IRRESPECTIVE of the box used.

My call with the Tivo upgrade line confirmed that by default anyone with a V+ box upgrating to TiVo will have the V+ cancelled and swapped out.

However, you can ask for your V or V HD box to be swapped instead, meaning you retain your existing PVR and pay nothing extra! (Apart from the £3pm TiVo hike).


----------



## scoopuk (Mar 7, 2001)

So can you get 2 Tivos - a &#163;149 first subscription and a 2nd for the bedroom for just &#163;5 ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Erm... no. Read it again


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I don't believe they're allowing more than 1 TiVo per household (pretty much the same as with the V+ launch). That said, holding on to your V+ functionality for no extra money is not to be sniffed at....


----------

